# Godiva chocolate.....low carb!



## Lucylemonpip (Jan 29, 2020)

Yesterday, I bought a bar of Godiva 90% dark chocolate. It works out as 1g of carbs per square and there are 12 squares in the 90g pack. A very nice treat.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 29, 2020)

Lindt Excellence 90% is 14g carbs per 100g bar rather than Godiva's 22g carbs per 100g, yes it makes a square 1.4g carbs but there's more chocolate in the bar for your money xx


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 29, 2020)

Lindt has one with approx. the same carbs.
Beware of some very low sugar chocolate since they usually contain artificial sweeteners or Polyols, since some of these are known to spike Insulin, some cause 'the trots' and one of them kills any dog who eats some.


----------



## Lucylemonpip (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you Kaylz  and Ian. 
Kaylz, did you find 22g on the Sainsbury’s website? I did, but when I looked at the info on the back of the actual packaging, it says it’s 14g carbs per 100g, hence 1g carb per square. But yes, a bit more value in Lindt at 100g weight.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 29, 2020)

ianf0ster said:


> Beware of some very low sugar chocolate since they usually contain artificial sweeteners or Polyols, since some of these are known to spike Insulin, some cause 'the trots' and one of them kills any dog who eats some.



True, but when chocolate is 90% dark chocolate it's probably not low carb because it's sweetened with sorbitol (or whatever). That kind of chocolate's going for a different market segment.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m determined to get some 100% cocoa chocolate. I’m curious to try Willies, Montezuma and possibly the Hotel Chocolate one. I know Lindt do a 99% but are there any other 100% ones out there that people like?


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 30, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> I’m determined to get some 100% cocoa chocolate. I’m curious to try Willies, Montezuma and possibly the Hotel Chocolate one. I know Lindt do a 99% but are there any other 100% ones out there that people like?


@eggyg posted about a 100% hotel chocolat advent calendar she got, I seem to remember she wasnt too keen on the chocolate at all but as everyone's tastes are different it would be hard to say xx


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 30, 2020)

Lucylemonpip said:


> Thank you Kaylz  and Ian.
> Kaylz, did you find 22g on the Sainsbury’s website? I did, but when I looked at the info on the back of the actual packaging, it says it’s 14g carbs per 100g, hence 1g carb per square. But yes, a bit more value in Lindt at 100g weight.


Sainsburys and Ocado yes, I dont have anywhere that sells Godiva near me lol but if theres a contact email address it would be worth contacting them to confirm as hotel chocolat recently had 13g carbs stated on website for one of their products but the packet stated 0g and the guy that bought it argued that it was right and I was wrong, until I contacted hotel chocolat and they confirmed the packet was wrong, I dont let things lie when I know I'm in the right Haha, what amount of carbs do you allow yourself? Xx


----------



## eggyg (Jan 30, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> I’m determined to get some 100% cocoa chocolate. I’m curious to try Willies, Montezuma and possibly the Hotel Chocolate one. I know Lindt do a 99% but are there any other 100% ones out there that people like?


I’ve tried the Montezuma and the Hotel Chocolat 100%. I thought I was a hardened dark chocolate eater but they are just too much for me. I’ve got a Hotel Chocolat advent calendar with 23 and a half chocolates left in it if you want it! ( I ate Santa’s head!)


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 30, 2020)

eggyg said:


> I’ve tried the Montezuma and the Hotel Chocolat 100%. I thought I was a hardened dark chocolate eater but they are just too much for me. I’ve got a Hotel Chocolat advent calendar with 23 and a half chocolates left in it if you want it! ( I ate Santa’s head!)


I’m generally not keen on any Hotel Chocolate products hence my hesitancy at tasting their produce. But thank you for the offer


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 30, 2020)

I was given a box of Godiva chops at Christmas.  
They didn’t last as long as they should have done!
Lower carbs are a good excuse.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 30, 2020)

I adore dark chocolate but I found the 2 100% bars I’ve tried were too much even for a dark chocolate junkie like me.  Prior to that experience I had not found a dark chocolate I didn’t appreciate, including a couple 90% and one 95%, but it turns out dark chocolate does need a bit of sugar 

Generally the more expensive the chocolate the lower the sugar because of the higher cocoa content.  In my humble opinion Asda do the best cheaper dark chocolate, but theirs is around 80% I think.  It also comes in handy sized bars.  I haven’t had any for a while but it’s worth a look if anyone shops there and likes a good nibble of dark chocolate


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 30, 2020)

These are the lowest % I eat at 85% and at 4.5g carbs per 25g bar its not too bad, very tasty too!  Just away to tuck into one shortly  xx


----------



## Sharron1 (Jan 30, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> I’m determined to get some 100% cocoa chocolate. I’m curious to try Willies, Montezuma and possibly the Hotel Chocolate one. I know Lindt do a 99% but are there any other 100% ones out there that people like?


I tried 100% cocoa chocolate. I found it in Lidl and M&S also stock it. I like chocolate and can handle 95%. But 100%  a different kettle of fish. I believe the expression is an acquired taste... not yet by me.


----------

